# sauger tournament



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

hey was wondering if any of the members on here would be up for a sauger touney below meldahl? maybe the first saturday after the hollidays, weather permiting...... we could come up with a few rules on line, and entry fee. start out of neville ramp. hey what do guys say???? dave


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I would be interested if it was out of Straight Creek , with the option that you could lock thru to fish below Meldahl . Or like you said put in at Neville with the option that you could lock thru to fish up stream .


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I might be up for it, but it depends on the rules. Since I'll be fishing from a yak or the bank, I'm a little more limited 

Even if I don't fish the tourney, I might still show up to BS a little 


It also depends on the time. I'll be out of town the second weekend in January....and maybe another weekend after that.


CW


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Maybe, depending on date. Probably limited to the 26th thru 30th.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

sounds like a ton of fun to me just let me know when and where.


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm down for this.


----------



## peewee (Feb 13, 2006)

sure if we can fish up river side of damm to


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

i guess as long as you came back to the neville ramp it would"t matter where you went........ what about 2 man teams, and the best 5 fish out of a 2 man limit. take less time to weigh 5 fish.. also big fish. how much should we put up for the 2 man team ? or should we make it indavidual ?


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Entry should depend on people interested. I would say maybe 25 or 50 a boat. Plus a bonus big fish pot.


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Just set a date and where we need to be .. 2 anglers per boat 5 fish limit. say $50.00 fee 5.00 or 10.00 per team goes to big fish???????100% pay back!!!!!! THATS JUST MY THOUGHTS....SOME LONG WEEKENDS COMING UP SOON, MAYBE NEW YEARS WEEKEND AND THERE AFTER..WE JUST NEED TO GET FIRST ONE GOING SO WE AS IN ALL ANGLERS CAN WORK OUT ANY KENKS..FISHIN IS GOOD ONLY GOIN TO GET BETTER...


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

bump......


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

hey, would anybody be ready to fish the 6th of january?that would leave a few days to work out a few details, and get the word out.... i was thinking 25 dollars for atwo man team, also 10 dollars for big fish? also we need a volunteer to be the offcial weigher, hold the money and what ever? maybe LMJ would do the honor? if the yakers want to team up in pairs i personally have no problem with that... hey guys i"am ready when you are??


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

thats fine with me 6th of jan. what time???


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

i know the bite is better in the twilight or dark, but getting in and out of the ramp and weigh-in after it gets dark might be a hassel. so maybe start early, and return before dark to weigh in? open for suggestion on times...... chime in guys your thoughts. hope the river does"nt get to far out of shape..


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

come on guys most of you will be out there anyway fishing for them.. where is the sense of adventure


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Team Skeet And Corkster Are In!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

hey you above the dam guys are you going to be alright leaving out of the neville ramp? say 7am.you can put in any where ya want as long as you leave the neville and come back to the neville ramp, say 3:30 pm. thats 8.5 hours of fishing. locking thru to fish on the up side of the dam is up to the team.. would like to see at least 10 teams, as long as the river not to bad a shape, and the ramps are"nt frozen. team gotstripes & dwwv4 are in.... ok guys how about another 8 teams???????


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

if ya got something to add post it.. open for ideals...


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

thats fine...


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I may not be able to attend , but post the date and time and if there is anyway I will . Locking thru is no problem , if it is too cold going 60 mph to go fish upstream is a problem . Plenty of fish below the locks .


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

was thinking 7am -330 pm. or?????? would like to see 10 boats.. hey this winter seems pretty mild so far, maybe the weather will hold off a few more days. we have acouple teams, maybe a few more guys will join in as time opproaches? beats sitting on the couch...... who knows we might be able to out fish those pipe smoking guys ...lol..... or not...... so get your teams together.. if ya think you can make it , give us a heads up on this post.. dave


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

its looking like neville ramp will be not be usable come saturday. good thing, 2 teams doesn"t make a sauger tourney. the fishing and the weather has been outstanding, i would of thought there would of been more interest in a tounament....


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

have not given up on the ideal of the sauger tourney. maybe march would be abetter month, 60 degrees in january has lot of people winterizing there boats???? lol..... will try putting some fliers in some local bait & tackle shops, to bring in more fisherman not on this site. hey ky. guys hold that thought, maybe feb. or march??


----------

